# Petco $1 per gallon AQ sale



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

I got an email today from PETCO saying that starting June 29th until June 12th, they will be selling the 10, 20, 29, 40 and 55 Gallon tanks for $1 per gallon. The 40 breeder is a nice tank. I have 2 of them.

Also, the email states you can get a rebate to cover the cost of a reptile or aquarium Tetra filter if purchased at the same time.

Not valid in AK or HI.


----------

